# Fcuk Off



## NucleusKore (May 1, 2009)

Dear friends
I thought that the indelible ink used in the election is to be applied on the left *index finger*. Please correct me if I am wrong. Am enclosing a picture below which prompted me to ask this question.

Source: 
*www.inditop.com/entertainment-news...-voting-in-mumbai-exclusive-coverage?pid=6392

Print: The Hindu, Back cover, today's paper

*www.inditop.com/wp-content/gallery/Aishwarya,%20Abhishek%20,%20Jaya%20&%20Amitabh%20Bachchan%20goes%20for%20Voting%20In%20Mumbai/Aishwarya,%20Abhishek%20,%20Jaya%20&%20Amitabh%20Bachchan%20goes%20for%20Voting%20In%20Mumbai%207.JPG


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 1, 2009)

already posted 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=114268


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 1, 2009)

*www.easyfreesmileys.com/smileys/free-happy-smileys-410.gif*www.easyfreesmileys.com/smileys/free-happy-smileys-322.gif


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 1, 2009)

WTF?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 1, 2009)

It is supposed to be in the index finger, but I read somewhere that since there were assembly polls held in some states not too long ago, the index fingers of a large percentage of voters were already marked in ink. So to avoid any confusion the EC decided to mark the middle finger of voters who vote in the general elections.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 1, 2009)

@metalheadgautham, Oops didn't know


----------



## NucleusKore (May 1, 2009)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png


----------



## red_devil (May 1, 2009)

@Kl@w --- when was there assembly elections in Maharashtra ?

and these bachchans should have known about NOT showing their fingers in such a way !! 

stupid people they.


----------



## eggman (May 1, 2009)

No much becomes that much happy just by voting!!! I think it's intentional!! Aish to Salman , BigB to Rekha and Abhishek to ...well... Salman Again!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 1, 2009)

red_devil said:


> @Kl@w --- when was there assembly elections in Maharashtra ?
> 
> and these bachchans should have known about NOT showing their fingers in such a way !!
> 
> stupid people they.



Not in Maharashtra, but in several parts of the country. For the sake of uniformity, they decided to mark the middle finger of voters all over the nation.


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 1, 2009)

Why r they all dressed in white?


----------



## iMav (May 1, 2009)

its supposed to left hand middle finger as metal said


----------



## Coool (May 1, 2009)

Lol..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 1, 2009)

ROFL


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 1, 2009)

Yash Chopra and Uday Chopra showing the ungal

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/1776/vote8.jpg


----------



## din (May 1, 2009)

I think Aamir, SRK etc showed it in a better manner lol.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 1, 2009)

^ Very polite


----------



## mayanksahni (May 1, 2009)

Lol


----------



## vivekrules (May 1, 2009)

LOL....


----------



## Hitboxx (May 1, 2009)

C'mon people, let's not make a big deal of it.  

And also already posted.


----------

